# IN der art abmischen



## thelighter2 (5. Oktober 2008)

Hi Forum
also ich möchte einmal erklärt haben wie ich Vocals so abmischen kann das die sich ungefähr so anhören wie im anhang.Ich arbeite mit Logic Pro 8 und habe viel erfahrung mit abmischen jedoch kriege ich ein solches ergebnis in keiner Weise hin.Hoffentlich könnt ihr mir helfen was für Compressoren e.t.c empfiehlt ihr mir,wie weit muss ich von den Mikrofon entfernt sein?

THX im voraus

MFG Alex


----------



## bokay (5. Oktober 2008)

In erster Linie brauchst du diese Stimme würde Ich sagen 

Es ist stark Komprimiert und sehr trocken aufgenommen. Beim Gesang (welcher gedoppelt war) ist ein wenig Chorus dazugemischt.
(Ohne Gewähr, habs nur einmal leise angehört  )

Aber wie gesagt, zu aller erst brauchst du die Stimme...


----------



## chmee (6. Oktober 2008)

Jupp, Stimme nötig. Sonorig tief..

Kompression nicht aussergewöhnlich ( weil einfach gerade gebogen ), besser mit einem Multiband-Komp um die Tiefen genauso warm und unter Kontrolle zu halten. Jupp, an manchen Stellen gedoppelt. Grundsätzlich einen Enhancer/Chorus um die Breite zu erhalten, nicht zu stark einmischen, spüren ja, als Effekt wahrnehmen nein. Wie es bokay schon sagte.. Ach ja, Delay zum Ende des Vers-Satzendes.

mfg chmee


----------

